# Novice rider..which horse is best?



## Trekker (8 July 2010)

Hiya, Im a novice rider..Ive been thinking of maybe buying a horse for hacking. Do you think a young horse is best as it will last me a long time..or..an older horse who is a bit wiser?


----------



## Kallibear (8 July 2010)

you must be properly novice to ask that kind of question! 

As it's your first horse, and you will have to do EVERYTHING all by yourself, dealing with all sorts of issues, for godsakes gets a sensible quiet slightly older horse who knows their job well!

There are plenty of quiet gentle young horses out there but because they are young they are still learning, and often cheeky, and a novice owner can very quickly teach them (intentionally or accidentally by omission) bad or even dangerous habits. 

The most common problem novices have with buying a horse for the first time is loosing their confidence, so get something safe and quiet who will look after you and keep you safe. A fizzy exciting horse may sound fun on paper but it's not once you realise it's all yours and you now have to control and train it.

If all you want to do is hacking then age is less relevant. Older horses are cheaper to buy as they have less 'shelf life' but they have invaluable experience and are usually (but not always  ) more sensible and trustworthy. Many horse will still be hacking at 25yrs old so looks for something in their teens if you want a horse with plenty of experience but plenty of mileage left.


----------



## Ommadawn (8 July 2010)

Do you have an instructor or knowledgeable friend who could help you with this?

Have you considered sharing a horse that is kept at a yard where there are people around to advise you if necessary, or loaning with a view to buy?


----------



## NeilM (8 July 2010)

Please DO NOT buy a youngster 'so that you can learn together'.

I did and it worked out fine, because my OH has 40 years of experience and is a teacher by profession.

I have seen this train of thought so many times and here's a couple of examples of what has happened.

Rider 1) Has been riding years, but is a nervous novice. She hacks out very occasionally, will not ride on her own and gets other people to ride her horse.

Rider 2) Is a passenger on a bolshy 16 hh Appaloosa gelding.

Rider 3) Spends a lot of time in the school and almost never leaves the yard.

Rider 4) Bought a 12 year old, on the advice and with the help of her instructor. She takes lessons, is learning to jump, hacks out on her own and regularly trailers him up to the Mendips to meet with friends for a days riding.


----------



## blitznbobs (8 July 2010)

Sounds like you need to get some more experience before you become an owner... And then get an older horse that has 'been their bought the t shirt' which is the best type of horse for a beginner.

Blitz


----------



## simplyme (8 July 2010)

PLEASE DON'T BUY A HORSE!!!

Find a Horse Share initially... there are many different owners out there with different scenarios that you could explore first. Get to see whether you can cope with the lack of time and money thing..... It's a good way of easing you in and will help you learn more about the day to day running of a horse.... I have been around horses 20+ years now and still won't buy as I still don't consider myself experienced enough! The horsey thing comes to you with time, unlike a stupid hobby like errr Football, there is a helluva lot of learn and it doesn't come instantly! 

If you do choose to buy a horse, please only keep it at a yard with people who will nurture you and will show you the ropes.... and buy a horse who has 'been there, done that got the tshirt'.......

Good luck.


----------



## Trekker (9 July 2010)

Thank you for all your responses. I class myself as a novice rider as I dont compete. Ive been riding for 30 yrs..I have hunted..but prefer hacking, charity and endurance rides. Ive had a horse on loan for many years, but now have decided that I would like my own. My loan horse is older..but I also do ride youngsters too. Just wanted some advice. Thanx guys xx


----------

